# New Fluval CO2 Kit



## TLe041

Hi guys,

There's a new all-in-one CO2 kit (similar to the Pierce or ADA Advanced) from Fluval that just came out recently.










It includes:

- Regulator Valve
- 88g Disposable CO2 Cartridge
- Hose
- In-Tank Micro Bubble CO2 Diffuser
- External Bubble Counter
- Hanger Bracket

The good thing is that it uses 88g cartridges. It'll be great if standard 88g paintball cartridges will fit this unit out-of-the-box (which means very cheap and readily available refills). One negative is that it doesn't have a solenoid to conserve CO2 and mainly to prevent overdosing at night.

Fluval products are pretty good quality judging from past experience. I'm seriously considering this for a new Mini-M tank that I'm setting up.

I'd appreciate any thoughts on this.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi TLe041,

I just checked on the cost of the replacement 88 gram cartridges...about US $7 each online. I think I would find a place to hide a 5# CO2 tank in a closet or behind the couch and just run my CO2 line a little further. I probably wouldn't have to change out the tank for a couple of years!


----------



## virgo888

i had a ada mini co2 setup with el valve paired with a mini-L. I had to change out the cartridges every 2 months at 2-3 bps and 7 hours. 

mini setups are nice but i would go with a bigger setup if you have the space.


----------



## kriskristofferzen

two quick questions.
1-is the el valve with the ADA setup really necessary? cant you just turn off the unit at night by hand? 
2- I saw there was a question about the ability to use paintball canisters with the fluval system. I am still looking for an answer on that one any others tried this?
thanks!


----------



## TLe041

I just received this kit in the mail today. I'll post pictures of it later on. I'm still on week 1 of my dry start for the Mini-M that I'm going to use it on so I won't be able to post a review for a while.



kriskristofferzen said:


> two quick questions.
> 1-is the el valve with the ADA setup really necessary? cant you just turn off the unit at night by hand?


It's not necessary, but it's convenient. I have a solenoid on my other CO2 regulator and it's one less thing I need to remember to do every morning and night. This kit doesn't come with any sort of solenoid so I'll have to manually shut it off by hand. Would the El Valve work with this unit?



kriskristofferzen said:


> 2- I saw there was a question about the ability to use paintball canisters with the fluval system. I am still looking for an answer on that one any others tried this?
> thanks!


I have a paintball CO2 system as well so I'll let you know in a few days. I'm more curious to know if it'll work with other 88g CO2 canisters like this one:










It'll be a lot cheaper than the Fluval refills.


----------



## kriskristofferzen

cool, i look forward to hearing how this little co2 unit works for you and the co2 canister as well. good luck and have fun.


----------



## virgo888

let us know. where did you find the kit for sale? I checked online and it's out oos or not available.


----------



## TLe041

Here you go:

http://www.petsolutions.com/storefr...surized-co2-kit/prodFluvalPressurinedCO2.html


----------



## joshvito

I'd be interested in the 20g model
http://www.completeaquatics.co.uk/store/product/1862/Fluval-Mini-Pressurized-CO2-20g-Kit/

I'm subscribing to see if non-fluval co2 cartridges will fit.


----------



## kriskristofferzen

TLe041 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.petsolutions.com/storefr...surized-co2-kit/prodFluvalPressurinedCO2.html


Hey TLe041,
how is the fluval?! any luck trying it with another canister, my LFS has them coming in stock hopefully in the next week or two. It is not a chain but a smaller store so I might be chiming in again to give my 2 cents as well.


----------



## gBOYsc2

I just purchased the 20g model. I was planning on using it for a 2.5g planted tank that is currently in emersed state for the past 5 months.

I am thinking of going for the 88 instead simply because of the difference in diffuser.


----------



## TLe041

Since my tank isn't ready, I haven't been able to try this set out yet. However, since I'm going for a completely Amano-look, I ordered a glass bubble counter ($6) and nano diffuser ($3 for 2) from fleabay to use with this set. To be safe, I also bought a brass check valve (I'm surprised none was included).










Do you guys know of any type of solenoid that would work with this unit?



kriskristofferzen said:


> Hey TLe041,
> how is the fluval?!


I'll have to get back to you in a few weeks. In the mean time, definitely post a review when you get yours.



gBOYsc2 said:


> I just purchased the 20g model. I was planning on using it for a 2.5g planted tank that is currently in emersed state for the past 5 months.
> 
> I am thinking of going for the 88 instead simply because of the difference in diffuser.


You should get the 88g one too! Even if your tank is only 2.5g, the larger canister will let you get a few more weeks of use. Plus that diffuser in the 20g set is very strange (and oversized).


----------



## gBOYsc2

I returned the 20 for the 88 today!! I'm very excited.

+1 on buyin the check valve TLe041! I am going to do the same as well. It didn't even cross my mind. If you find an appropriate solenoid let me know. I would also like to use one as well considering how small these CO2 canisters are. It would be really nice to save the gas.

Now the waiting game. I waited several months for the UG and hc to growin in emersed so I guess I can wait a bit longer for the check valve.


----------



## TLe041

Here's a pic of how it'll set up on my Mini-M (minus the water):










Close-up:










Stock bubble counter and diffuser:


----------



## gBOYsc2

Lookin great! I can't wait to set mine up. I am in need of a check valve and a nano diffuser now. I'm glad you earlier mentioned the check valve because it totally slipped my mind.

Where did you get yours? I ordered all of my equipment for my main tank from GLA but I had to pay brokerage fees being that it is from USA to Canada. I'm not sure if I would have to pay those fees for a tiny check valve but if I can find some in country that would be great!


----------



## TLe041

gBOYsc2 said:


> Where did you get yours? I ordered all of my equipment for my main tank from GLA but I had to pay brokerage fees being that it is from USA to Canada. I'm not sure if I would have to pay those fees for a tiny check valve but if I can find some in country that would be great!


I bought the kit here: http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c378121399/p17624678.html

It's a Canadian retailer so there's no duty. As for the check valve, search for "Rhinox Brass Check Valve". It's $5 with free shipping. There's no duty because the value is less than $20.


----------



## Jsthomas

These seem to be out of stock and I cant find them anywhere else


----------



## TLe041

Jsthomas said:


> These seem to be out of stock and I cant find them anywhere else


You can also get this kit:








http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/complete-co2-systems/waterplant-co2-system-premium.html

The Fluval kit is just a rebrand of this one. They're both identical one except for the color. The only thing is that it's overpriced (GLA has massive markups on all their products).


----------



## kriskristofferzen

Jsthomas said:


> These seem to be out of stock and I cant find them anywhere else


Petsolutions has them but wont be back in stock for another week or two, they are also at dr.fosters and smith, but i didnt see when they will be back. My LFS in southeastery Pa., is supposed to be getting the new fluval stuff, i'll post on here when I find out it should be in the next week or two from they said.


----------



## OVT

$44.99 at PetSolutions. My LFS wanted $109.99. Hm.


----------



## gBOYsc2

Wow that is a great price $44. I paid $100 CDN for mine at a LFS.


----------



## OVT

Plus $10 off "everything" (Coupon Code *GIFT10*) through December 13, 2010 and free shipping on orders over $99.


----------



## Nimavafi

I have this unit and it works great but the only problem is that the regulator Fluval provides with it is non-standard threading.

Therefore the 88g CO2 used for paintball/airguns will not fit and neither will the paintball 88g-->20oz adapters that are out there.


----------



## TLe041

Yeah, the proprietary cartridges is the BIG disadvantage of this system. So far nobody has been able to find a way to adapt it to generic refills yet.

I plan to connect a solenoid to this to help extend the life of the cartridge. I'll post an update on how it works in the near future.


----------



## jaypaul

TLe041 said:


> It'll be a lot cheaper than the Fluval refills.


just registered because i wanted to let everyone know that i bought this cartridge from walmart this morning, didn't work at first, but a small amount of filing of the threading and it fits perfectly! seven dollar replacement cartridges with no real modifications needed!


----------



## TLe041

That's great news, jaypaul! Thanks for the info.

So you just took a metal file and filed down a bit of the treads on the cartridge?


----------



## jaypaul

yup, just took a metal file to the threads and voila, it worked. jumped up to 1500 psi at first, then went down to 1000 when I actually started it up


----------



## jaypaul

urgent update! DO NOT do what i did with the 88g paintball cartridge. it blew out the rubber gasket in my regulator...now i have more co2 leaking out than going into my tank  on that note, does anyone know of a way to replace that little rubber piece?


----------



## TLe041

That sucks! Thank you for the update, jaypaul. Couldn't you just slide the rubber seal back in place? Maybe fasten it with some super glue?


----------



## jaypaul

It actually ripped the rubber, but I'm going to Lowes in the morning to see if I can figure it out


----------



## jaypaul

just a little update, i replaced the rubber piece with a small size 0 (Zero) i believe o-ring. it actually fits perfectly and isn't allowing any co2 to escape! all is well!


----------



## TLe041

That's a relief. Now that you replaced the o-ring, hopefully the generic canisters won't be a problem anymore. Do you know what happened in the first place? Did filing down the treads cause the canister to discharge from the regulator?

Also, just in case this happens to anyone else, where did you get the o-ring?


----------



## jaypaul

the canister still had some co2 in it, even though it read 0 on the pressure gauge. that pressure blew the rubber gasket. it want the filing of the threads it was just me being dumb  the o-rings came from lowes, they were $2 for a ten pack. I'll hop on when I get home from work and let you guys know how the pressure is reading after a full day with the o-ring aka if it leaked, ect. these canisters don't seem to last long @ 1 bps...


----------



## virgo888

it should last couple weeks at 1bps. my ada system lasted a month at 2-3 bps @ 8 hours and off using el-valve.


----------



## jaypaul

turns out that my bubble counter that came with it was leaking, that explains why it lasted a week. new setup with the walmart cartridges and the O-ring is working just fine, ran all day and is still at 1000psi


----------



## asglrain

I am planning to cut the co2 tube then use a epoxy to weld the side with thread to a pipe fitting for say a paintball tank.

http://paint-and-supplies.hardwares...evcon-high-strength-epoxy-ahesive-641042.aspx

epoxy with bond strength of 2500psi

ill try this as soon as the fluval cartage is empty. Im going high because here co2 normally reads in excess of 1200 psi


----------



## TLe041

Make sure you let us know how it turns out! Hopefully it'll work for you.


----------



## asglrain

This is my adapter for fluval to tank adapter (1st pic)

The co2 cartage cut open hack saw (pic 2)

the co2 thread to 3/8 NPT thread which ends up inside the cartage (pic 3 and 4) cost for nipple and washer 4.25 and nut 2.18

High pressure epoxy 4500PSI (pic 5) and i used filler epoxy for the inside around the NPT thread part. cost of metal epoxy 3.99 filler epoxy 4.69

Sorry there are no pics of the epoxying part as it is a 4 min bond time i had to time to mix both, take pics and set it.
Have yet to pressure test this but being the epoxy holds 4500PSI i don't expect any problems.


----------



## Jark

Keep us posted long term how that works out.


----------



## asglrain

The seal chiped after holding for a few days, not really sure why it would break so long after leak testing. I think ill redo it with 2 tubes of high pressure epoxy and with out filler epoxy since it has a low psi rating its rated at 1399 psi on a pipe seal. I think ill also add a throw switch so I dont have to readjust every morning.


----------



## lanceduffy

This seems dangerous.


----------



## Jark

That was my thoughts too.:brick:


----------



## virgo888

also, the aesthetics is gone unless you hide the system.


----------



## Jsthomas

I finally received my kit after a few months of waiting. My first bottle of co2 lasted only a month maybe, considering how expensive they are, that's disappointing


----------



## jschall

These disposable CO2 systems have no regulator. That means if you want a solenoid, good luck finding one that will do 1000psi.

A 5lb tank is 26 times bigger than an 88g tank.

So, a 5lb tank with a solenoid will last about 60 times longer (think 5 years vs 1 month) than a disposable cartridge running 24/7, and costs about the same to refill. Even a 20oz paintball canister with a solenoid will last about 12x longer. That gets you a year instead of a month.

The simple truth is, these kits are a massive waste of time and money. I got burned already. Don't make the same mistake.


----------



## TLe041

jschall said:


> The simple truth is, these kits are a massive waste of time and money.


Unfortunately, I agree with you.

After the included cartridge in kit ran out (took 6 weeks with turning it off at night), I replaced it with a traditional CO2 system.

The continuing expenses of replacing the cartridges just isn't cost effective in the long run.


----------



## funnytrash

they sell a much bigger tank with for a co2 system like this its made by up aqua :/ i believe it was like 90 grams of c02 with a twist valve


----------



## asglrain

I have since perfected my fluval co2 device since I cant get cartridges for the 20g size. I has been working fine with no more cracks. Using the same 4500psi epoxy and no filler epoxy.


----------



## jschall

funnytrash said:


> they sell a much bigger tank with for a co2 system like this its made by up aqua :/ i believe it was like 90 grams of c02 with a twist valve


95 grams. No valve on the tank, tank is pierced by the needle valve unit. Not cost effective.


----------



## Jsthomas

3 88 gram tanks for this are 50 bucks. You can get a 5lb tank for the same price, better off not making the same mistake i did getting this


----------



## PuffPuffPuffer

I did not want to commit to a expensive co2 setup and purchased this for my biocube 8gal. Very nice setup, I'm really happy with it. Now someone needs to make a conversion valve to use paintball tanks.


----------



## Jsthomas

I just ordered a regulator from rexgrigg. It's about 90 bucks more, but the money ill save on co2, and time switching out tanks every 3 weeks is well worth it. I will most likely sell my fluval kit if anyone is interested.


----------

